# New Years Resolution



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

My resolution this year is to make more of an effort to lose the extra 3 stone of fat that i'm still carrying after my pg and to give me more incentive dh is going to try to lose 3 stone too. i will not be beaten by dh.

Anyone else want to share their resolutions?


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

My resolution is to push my own boundaries and take charge of my future, I'm not waiting in the wings of my own life anymore! 

And to stop making corny resolutions!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

My resolution is to lose weight as i know i can do it! I start Dancerise on Tuesday  I WILL BE THIN again


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

New year diet here too. I think I probably have about the same to lose. Hmm, I think we maybe should head off to Belly Buddies board and start a new year dieters thread or something (unless someone has beaten us too it... huh I see they already have!  ).  

C~x


----------

